# What are your grades looking like this semester?



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

A' (mostly) and a B-to-high-C (Math). Community college classes are a joke. I have done almost no real work this whole semester.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

great, and i dont even try


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Too many B's. Juggling school and work got ridiculous this semester.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

All A's woop woop. I'm actually super proud of myself. I worked my butt off.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Double distinction baby!

I should probably add that there are no exams..


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

High Pass, High Pass, High Pass, High Pass ...


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

Probably mostly B's, maybe one A. I could probably get almost all A's if I got my ADD under control...still working on that.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

A & B's but, that's because i'm enrolled in alternative schooling.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I got B's, an A, and a C. I did pretty good considering I was really distracted for most of the semester.


----------



## Dre53 (Mar 2, 2011)

I should get all A's, maybe one B+. First semester I got all A's. I hardly even try, do all my assignments at the last minute, and truthfully none of it is even that important to me. Luckily schoolwork just comes easy to me. I wish I could say I'm learning a lot in getting great grades, but it's more like I have nothing else to do so I might as well do well in my classes. It's not like they or their work take up much time or effort anyway..... 

Despite succeding grade-wise in college classes I've found them to be very dissapointing in general. In HS class was everyday and I actually discussed issues in the class with others. It felt like what I was learning actually meant something and it frequently influenced what I did and thought about on a day to day basis. Now for the most part it's just like useless information that I have to deal with two or three times a week.....


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

hoping to pass with a D in my history class, the Professor is tough on giving anything higher than a C. 
I got a B in my Pyschology class last semester. 

go figure..


shy


----------



## liilliiliilllil (Nov 3, 2009)

So far 1 A and 2 Bs. Two more grades to go! :afr


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Bulk of the semester's work still lies ahead and already things are looking like ****.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Midterm grades were.... A, B, and C 

Finals grades go up in 2 weeks.... I'm looking at all C's. 

Anxiety and depression got in the way a lot this semester -- I missed so many classes, and didn't care about anything. So happy this is my last semester at community college (and to that guy who said it was a joke....eh it's not...but i respect your opinion). I'll be in a new environment this summer/fall, so i don't have to worry about running into people i know! grrrrr


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

In three of my classes, I know I will get 3 As. 
In my other two classes (which are the hardest), depending on how I do on the finals, it's either 2 Ds or 2 Fs. Most likely Fs. I've been skipping a lot of classes and doing so terribly this semester, because of my sinking emotional state.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I think I'll get one B and one C this semester. But could be two C's. Doesn't sound too good, but these are the first classes I've been keeping up with in the past two years. Oh and btw: community college classes are not a joke. My classes this semester are really well-taught, and pretty hard.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I have A's in all of my classes so far. I made a 99% in bio II for the semester, so I'm exempt from taking that final. I just hope I make A's on the other two finals I have to take.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Feeling pretty depressed all season so far, I imagine mostly C's with maybe a B or two. Whatever, good enough.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

B's and C's, Im smart enough to get A's but i only put in the effort of a D student.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like 3 As and 1 C this semester.

I would have had a B except for my own stupidity in forgetting to attach a file upload to an assignment. grr...


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

My performance this semester has been rather inconsistent.

I have been improving on my maths grade, but now my chemistry and physics grades are CMI due to my laziness to study and revise.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

3 A's and 2 B's - not bad, it's been a long time since I had A's but this was my last semester and I really wanted a 4.0. Oh well - _-


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

foodie said:


> Yay! I posted that I would get C's and maybe an F or D hahah but I got an A-, B, B- and a C. Thank God for my professors that either didnt put a penalty on my late work or curved the grades lol. I got a 2.75 and will be graduating CC an headed to 4-year about damn time! soooooooooooooooooo freakin happy its unexplainable!:clap:eyes:yay


great job!!! that must feel amazing  i just started CC, and I can't wait for the day I'm able to go on to a 4-year college.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

1 B+, 3 B's, and 1 C+
I was sure that I was bound for failure, but I'm glad all went well.


----------

